# Ipod Nano 4 qui ne fonctionne plus



## jhtrimb (23 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de retrouver mon iPod Nano 4. J'ai donc décidé de le rallumer, pour se faire je l'ai branché à mon ordinateur (il faut savoir que même chargé si je le débranche de l'ordi il s'éteint), une fois branché, l'ordi le reconnait et me propose une MàJ (je ne sais plus laquelle, 1.X). J'effectue la MàJ et depuis lorsque l'iPod est branché la pomme apparait, il s'allume, puis la pomme apparait et ainsi de suite. De plus, une tâche est apparu au milieu de l'écran, et elle a commencé à s'agrandir jusqu'à que je le débranche. 
J'aimerai savoir s'il est encore possible de faire qqch??
Merci d'avance pour votre temps et votre aide


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2015)

Hum la tâche au milieu de l'écran c'est pas bon signe... 

S'il se coupait une fois débranché de l'ordi c'est certainement que la batterie était HS. 

Est-ce qu'elle aurait gonflé au point d'appuyer sur l'écran et de le dégrader... ?


----------



## jhtrimb (2 Octobre 2015)

C'est fort possible, en tout cas merci beaucoup de ta réponse si le problème provient de là et je pense également que c'est le cas je ne pense pas qu'on pourra faire qqch ^^ Merci beaucoup et bonne journée


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Ca doit surement provenir de la batterie qui à gonfler comme le disait jhtrimb la seule solution qui s'offre à toi et de remplacer la batterie chez un spécialiste, dans un genius bar ou toi même en commandant sur le net tout les outils nécessaires mais attention prends des précautions si tu le fais toit même histoire de pas couper une pate ou quoi que ce soit qui touche à l'électronique en attendant je te conseille de ranger ton ipod jusqu'a ce que tu change de batterie pour ne pas l'abimer plus qu'il ne l'est déjà.


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2015)

A savoir qu'il ne faut pas entrer en contact avec l'électrolyte qui pourrait s’échapper de la batterie. C'est HAUTEMENT toxique. 
Le Lithium traverse la peau et se fixe sur les os


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

pas faux daffyb donc fais bien attention enenlevant la batterie que rien ne coule sur toi met des gants de protection si besoin style gants de chirurgie voir ceux de jardinage mais tu seras moins précis lors de la manipulation.


----------



## Vanton (2 Novembre 2015)

Euh faut avoir le cœur bien accroché pour démonter un nano 4G... Pour avoir regardé le tuto l'autre jour c'est totalement infernal !


----------

